# RiRi ♥ MAC - June 2013



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

*RiRi ♥ MAC - June 2013*

Place all your *RiRi  MAC Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.



​ Check out ​*RiRi  MAC* discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## Shopping Obsess (Jun 19, 2013)

So happy I got Heaux. It is much prettier than I thought.


----------



## purplevines (Jun 19, 2013)

rrw and heaux are 97% true to colour
  	rrb is more muted in real life


----------



## MakeupMama (Jun 19, 2013)

RIRI BOY in natural/outdoor lighting


----------



## Monidoll4u (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## leahrenae (Jun 20, 2013)

Got my order today. I ordered Tuesday. Pretty quick shipping.   I'm mobile and I can't figure out how to have multiple pictures in one post, so I have 2 more coming.


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 20, 2013)

Ririboy


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 20, 2013)

And Heaux  Heaux seemed to go on alot more smooth although I don't care for the color as much as Ririboy


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 20, 2013)

Indoor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Outdoor


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 21, 2013)

MAC Russian Red vs RiRiWoo & Nars Scarlet Empress vs Heaux vs Rebel (top: evening light, bottom: indoors w/flash)


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 21, 2013)

Riri Boy and Heaux. No flash or filter, but I am by a very bright light. My lips are pigmented.


----------



## maneater (Jun 21, 2013)

NC 25-ish skin




  	Riri Boy, Heaux, Riri woo swatches




  	Riri boy on the lips




  	Heaux on the lips


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 21, 2013)

Heaux lined only with Vino (indoor lighting at night)


----------



## glambition (Jun 22, 2013)

Some swatches on me, i'm nw20.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 22, 2013)

BG lined and rubbed in, HK, Heaux and RRB.


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 22, 2013)

Heaux


----------



## Pretty Honeybee (Jun 22, 2013)

RRRB


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 22, 2013)

RRW


----------



## SeaBreeze33 (Jun 24, 2013)

All three lippies, indoor lighting. Wrist swatches are pretty TTC (only a tad darker in person), lip swatches came out MUCH warmer.


----------



## pinkpaint (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heaux





  	WNW Sugar Plum Fairy -Heaux


----------



## sweetlikehoney (Jun 24, 2013)

​ Wearing Riri Boy. Lasted a cool 5-6 hours with no touch up. First, I exfoliated my lips with Lush's lip scrub in Mint Julep, then I used Urban Decay's lip Primer.. After that I lined my lips with MAC's Magenta. This is my favorite color from the collection! ​ ​ *Swatches: *​ 

​ No flash.​


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Heaux with Beet lipliner and RiRi Boy by itself. No other makeup.


----------



## IHughes (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's RiRi Woo, I'm afraid it's the only Rihanna lippie I've got!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

Heaux w/ flash


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

LUSTRE DROPS   LEFT - Sun Rush RIGHT - Barbados Girl  Taken Outdoor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Taken Indoor


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess it won't hurt to share my side by side comparison of Sun Rush & Barbados Girl too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sun Rush swatch on the left. Barbados Girl on the right.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jun 26, 2013)

Heaux









  	RRB


----------



## jdandray (Jun 27, 2013)

RRW


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jun 27, 2013)

Heaux


----------



## duckrodeo (Jun 29, 2013)

Burberry Bright Poppy vs. MAC Heaux


----------



## caribprincess (Jul 31, 2013)

love all these lippies!!


----------

